# The all-new mercedes-amg c 63



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

New name, new engine, new technology, same purpose - succeeding the most popular AMG model in its history, the new Mercedes-AMG C 63 is set to evolve the formula - with even greater power, performance, agility and focus than ever before









◾Fitted with the all-new and hand built 3,982 cc, biturbo V8 engine
◾New engine, codenamed M177, is more powerful, smaller, lighter and 32 per cent more efficient than the engine it replaces
◾Mercedes-AMG C 63 comes in two guises - as standard with 476 hp reached at 5,500-6,250 rpm and 650 Nm of torque delivered at 1,750-4,500 rpm or, in C 63 S form, developing 510 hp at 5,500-6,250 rpm and 700 Nm of torque at 1,750-4,500 rpm
◾The fastest AMG C-Class variant yet - the C 63 S Saloon accelerates from rest to 62 mph in 4.0 seconds (Estate: 4.1) with each variant limited to a maximum top speed of 155 mph. The Standard C 63 Saloon hits 62 mph in 4.1 secs (Estate: 4.2 secs)
◾The new cars are available to order in the UK next month, the Saloon will arrive first, in early 2015 - the Estate follows a few months later
◾Mercedes-AMG C 63: new name takes its lead from the Mercedes-AMG GT


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

must do lottery Friday.....need to drive an AMG again.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It does look the part.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice. That could be the bosses next new car. He's due for a change.

I'll drop a few hints to him...


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Incredible stats! Not only has performance increased but fuel consumption and emissions have decreased.

Great to see that, notwithstanding the reduction in capacity, AMG are still committed to delivering focussed high performance driving machines.

I'll take a C63 S saloon please...:argie:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

That blue is F***G YUMMY!! Saloon for me too.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it looks very like the CLA, similar body shape, same grille etc.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I think I will stick with my 09 c63white, but might change my mind when I see one!,,,


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

looks brilliant


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice, but I think the older design looked meaner!


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Brillant looking car. If only I could win the lotto


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ducky said:


> Nice, but I think the older design looked meaner!


It's a classic now.:driver:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Ducky said:


> Nice, but I think the older design looked meaner!


I agree with you on that.

Still beautiful, would be estate for me, I'm not keen on the rear lights of the saloon.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I will show the Mrs this estate in the Morning!!! That is a B-E-A-U-T-Y!!!


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Very nice, although prefer the old rear end


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

A friend has just taken delivery of a white amg sport and it looks incredible. As soon as I saw it I thought, if mercedez do a 63 amg version it would be epic! 

And it does. All I need now is for the 6 numbers to come in!


----------



## simonharris (Jul 16, 2014)

The real question is will it sound as good as the exiting model?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Very good looking car plus 4.0 bi turbo but winter coming so the C7 RS6 MTM is tops for me plus 720hp 850nm the Mercedes is still lacking In some areas 

Numbers up RS6 all the way:argie: IMO


----------



## Nicalumisa (May 13, 2014)

That blue estate looks gorgeous !! 

Wonder if it will sound anywhere near as awesome as the old model !


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll take a saloon in black please!!!:thumb:


----------



## Jurgh (Oct 27, 2014)

Ow the saloon is looking nice! I just did this one last week! Put it in Gyeon Prime and Cure. Love the shine!


----------

